# Scotch?



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

On the first day of school, the children brought gifts for their teacher. The supermarket manager's daughter brought the teacher a basket of assorted fruit.

The florist's son brought the teacher a bouquet of flowers.

The candy-store owner's daughter gave the teacher a pretty box of candy.

Then the liquor-store owner's son brought up a big, heavy box.

The teacher lifted it up and noticed that it was leaking a little bit&#8230; She touched a drop of the liquid with her finger and tasted it.

"Is it wine?" she guessed.

"No," the boy replied. She tasted another drop and asked, " Champagne ?"

"No," said the little boy............."It's a puppy!"


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :roll:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## dcoulter19 (Sep 10, 2013)

alexi7 said:


> :lol:


----------



## FraggleMeTimbers (Apr 11, 2014)

'tho I feel kinda dumb as I had to read it twice...


----------



## DENO 905 (Mar 29, 2014)

:lol: :lol:


----------

